# Unable to carry 40-pound pellet bags into house from truck - looking for ideas



## mainemama (Nov 2, 2013)

We have had our Harman pellet stove for 8 years now and love it; however, both my husband and I have developed knee and back problems since we first got the stove and are finding it very difficult to lug those 40-pound bags into our house from our truck (stairs to climb while carrying the pellets into the house make it difficult and hard on the knees).  We bought a dolly but the problem is getting it up our four front steps and then over the riser into our house.  Wondering if anyone has used a ramp?  Our thought is to back our truck as far as we can get it to our porch steps, with the hope of using a ramp to connect the ramp from the tailgate of the truck to our porch landing, use a dolly to transport the pellet bag (or two) via the ramp and into our house.  Has anyone tried this and/or does anyone know where such a ramp could be purchased?  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## midfielder (Nov 2, 2013)

How about a hand truck with under-inflated oversized tires in combination with a ramp of some sort?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 2, 2013)

Check out ramps for ATVs. Some rental shops have aluminum ramps for moving as well. Couple 2 by 12 s bound together may work too.


----------



## webbie (Nov 2, 2013)

Another option would be to store them outside at a height you could offload from the truck (on top of a bunch of pallets, etc.), and have them covered. Get a bunch of sheet rock containers - they will hold a full bag, but you can put less...lik 30 or 30 pounds in them, and then fill the pails using gravity (pull bags slightly off the pile and open with pail below).

Then use what the post above says - a soft tired hand cart with a bungie so your pail holds well to it as you pull it up the steps, etc.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought a pair of these five years ago and they have saved my 65 year old knees and ankles more times than I can count.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-steel-loading-ramps-44649.html


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish I had a suggestion to add. If you choose the ramp route, don't underestimate how slippery it's gonna get in the winter, especially wood ramps, which are usually slick even if they're just wet. Bioburner's suggestion of ATV ramps is a good idea, as they're usually very grippy.

How many steps do you have?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Nov 2, 2013)

Churches require their kids that are being confirmed to do community service, I think this would be a great job for 1 or 2 persons to take care of this for you, call your church.....


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Churches require their kids that are being confirmed to do community service, I think this would be a great job for 1 or 2 persons to take care of this for you, call your church.....



Good point, also our high school requires so many hours of community service to graduate.  What about getting a couple of those real large storage containers and having someone fill them up a couple of times of week.  Then you would move them in an amount that is manageable to you.  Store them somewhat near to the stove.  There are plenty of people who would be glad to help you; you just have to let them know you need help.  I would start with churches, regardless of denomination, the high school and town offices.

Tom C.


----------



## saladdin (Nov 2, 2013)

17 year old nephew who will dig a ditch to China for 20 bucks.

Pay a neighbor kid a few bucks?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Nov 2, 2013)

saladdin said:


> 17 year old nephew who will dig a ditch to China for 20 bucks.
> 
> Pay a neighbor kid a few bucks?


Great idea too...


----------



## koda038 (Nov 3, 2013)

How about a truck filled bulk hopper with a tube to fill a bucket you can carry?


----------



## RKS130 (Nov 3, 2013)

What about something like this?  http://www.condar.com/backsaver_homegarden.html.   .   . although I think getting some kids in a couple of times a week is the best solution.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.cornvac.com/mobile.html


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm, Wonder how much it would move if attached the leaf blower?


----------



## mchasal (Nov 3, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> http://www.cornvac.com/mobile.html



That's neat, this is an interesting setup of that product:

http://www.cornvac.com/SecondaryTank.html

Though is having a bin of pellets hanging above the stove a fire hazard?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 3, 2013)

The problem is getting the pellets closer to the stove and out of truck or outside storage.  I would attach the unit to inside storage box and then transfer via scoop or bucket to stove. I know of someone thats aged,(76) that this system will work well for.


----------



## mchasal (Nov 3, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> The problem is getting the pellets closer to the stove and out of truck or outside storage.  I would attach the unit to inside storage box and then transfer via scoop or bucket to stove. I know of someone thats aged,(76) that this system will work well for.



I think the Secondary Tank solution that Cornvac has addresses that, though at some non-trivial expense. In the diagram it shows a vac unit on the secondary tank which is connected to a large hopper in the basement or garage. That large hopper has another vac unit that is used to load the hopper from the truck.

It seems a lot like the vacuum load systems that Windhager uses http://www.hydro-to-heat-convertor.com/Windhager.html


----------



## mainemama (Nov 3, 2013)

webbie said:


> Another option would be to store them outside at a height you could offload from the truck (on top of a bunch of pallets, etc.), and have them covered. Get a bunch of sheet rock containers - they will hold a full bag, but you can put less...lik 30 or 30 pounds in them, and then fill the pails using gravity (pull bags slightly off the pile and open with pail below).
> 
> Then use what the post above says - a soft tired hand cart with a bungie so your pail holds well to it as you pull it up the steps, etc.


----------



## mik_kane (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe in the future you should look into bulk pellet delivery. I see you are up in Maine and there are some companies that do that not sure if any are by you, but worth considering.

http://www.maineenergysystems.com/Bulk_Pellet_Purchases.htm

http://www.mainepelletheat.com/Pellet_Manufacturers_Bulk_Delivery.htm


----------



## mainemama (Nov 3, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> I wish I had a suggestion to add. If you choose the ramp route, don't underestimate how slippery it's gonna get in the winter, especially wood ramps, which are usually slick even if they're just wet. Bioburner's suggestion of ATV ramps is a good idea, as they're usually very grippy.
> 
> How many steps do you have?


 
Thanks.  We have four steps up to the porch landing, then the riser which enters the house.


----------



## Stevekng (Nov 3, 2013)

mainemama said:


> We have had our Harman pellet stove for 8 years now and love it; however, both my husband and I have developed knee and back problems since we first got the stove and are finding it very difficult to lug those 40-pound bags into our house from our truck (stairs to climb while carrying the pellets into the house make it difficult and hard on the knees).  We bought a dolly but the problem is getting it up our four front steps and then over the riser into our house.  Wondering if anyone has used a ramp?  Our thought is to back our truck as far as we can get it to our porch steps, with the hope of using a ramp to connect the ramp from the tailgate of the truck to our porch landing, use a dolly to transport the pellet bag (or two) via the ramp and into our house.  Has anyone tried this and/or does anyone know where such a ramp could be purchased?  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks.


 
You could incorporate the dolly with a ramp by using a rope and pully. Build the ramp and lay the dolly down with the handle facing up the stairs. Attatch a rope  to the handle and run it around a pulley ( or use an electric winch) at the top of the stairs. Just load the bag or bags on to the pallet and pull or flip a switch. My mom had a system like this at her antique shop for years and it worked without a problem. There are dollies out there that have a third wheel that swivels near the handle end so that it can be used like a cart, if needed.


----------



## mainemama (Nov 3, 2013)

koda038 said:


> How about a truck filled bulk hopper with a tube to fill a bucket you can carry?


 

This is something else we've considered; however, we're partial to the Vermont Wood pellets, which aren't delivered (loose/bulk to hopper) in Maine.


----------



## mainemama (Nov 3, 2013)

mik_kane said:


> Maybe in the future you should look into bulk pellet delivery. I see you are up in Maine and there are some companies that do that not sure if any are by you, but worth considering.
> 
> http://www.maineenergysystems.com/Bulk_Pellet_Purchases.htm
> 
> http://www.mainepelletheat.com/Pellet_Manufacturers_Bulk_Delivery.htm


 

Thanks - this is something we've throught of and looked into, but the bulk pellet distributorsin Maine  don't carry the pellets that have worked so well for us (Vermont Wood).


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 3, 2013)

Having spent many years hoisting motorcycles and ATVs into and out of the most godforsaken places, I have to second the ATV ramp idea.  They are designed to hook onto truck beds that tend to be slippery.

Also, this screams out as an Eagle Scout project.  Maybe start here: http://www.scouting.org/LocalCouncilLocator.aspx and see if a troop wants a project.  Dollars to donuts they do.


----------



## mainemama (Nov 3, 2013)

mainemama said:


> We have had our Harman pellet stove for 8 years now and love it; however, both my husband and I have developed knee and back problems since we first got the stove and are finding it very difficult to lug those 40-pound bags into our house from our truck (stairs to climb while carrying the pellets into the house make it difficult and hard on the knees).  We bought a dolly but the problem is getting it up our four front steps and then over the riser into our house.  Wondering if anyone has used a ramp?  Our thought is to back our truck as far as we can get it to our porch steps, with the hope of using a ramp to connect the ramp from the tailgate of the truck to our porch landing, use a dolly to transport the pellet bag (or two) via the ramp and into our house.  Has anyone tried this and/or does anyone know where such a ramp could be purchased?  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks.


 

Thanks, everyone, for all the great ideas!


----------



## UMainah (Nov 3, 2013)

Both Maine Woods Pellets(Athens, ME) and Northeast Pellets(Ashland, ME) have produced 25lb bags. They might be tough to find though. If interested you might want to call up the plants directly and see if they are available near you. I've seen the 25lb MWPs at a CN Brown office in Brewer. That doesn't help if you're attached to Vermonts though (a very good pellet).


----------



## peirhead (Nov 3, 2013)

Take a look at this thread.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-pellet-shute-project-completed.17455/#post-267051


----------



## rparker (Nov 3, 2013)

This is something I found and looks interesting: 
*Northern Industrial Hand Truck — 6-Wheeled, Stair-Climbing, Model# CSL2*
*http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=188204&gclid=COrAvrf8yLoCFYee4AodZ1oArQ*


----------



## CD2011 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a volunteer with my local Boy Scout Council, and serve on the Advancement Committee, specifically working with Scouts who are figuring out and completing an Eagle Rank Project.  Eagle Rank projects must:
_plan, develop, and give leadership to others in a service_

_project helpful to any religious institution, school, or community._

Unfortunately for this situation, this cannot be considered for an Eagle Rank Project because it is for an individual.

However, it is perfectly acceptable for the local Troop to be contacted and asked to help out. Each Boy Scout in a troop must complete a certain amount of Service Hours to move on to the next rank.

Check out this website to find a local troop: https://beascout.scouting.org/
Make sure you search under the Boy Scout tab because the Cub Scouts are too little to carry 40 pound bags!!

Hope this helps,
Cindy


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 3, 2013)

mainemama

They may be next to impossible to find, especially in the brand you desire, but some companies make 20lb bags of pellets. The place I used to get pellets from used to carry them. The gal called them Granny Bags, although that is not the official name.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 3, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> http://www.cornvac.com/mobile.html



Hi Scott
*Can you blow the pellets into the hopper right out of a bag of pellets with that corn cleaner? *That would save alot of time.


----------



## ChandlerR (Nov 3, 2013)

mainemama said:


> We have had our Harman pellet stove for 8 years now and love it; however, both my husband and I have developed knee and back problems since we first got the stove and are finding it very difficult to lug those 40-pound bags into our house from our truck (stairs to climb while carrying the pellets into the house make it difficult and hard on the knees).  We bought a dolly but the problem is getting it up our four front steps and then over the riser into our house.  Wondering if anyone has used a ramp?  Our thought is to back our truck as far as we can get it to our porch steps, with the hope of using a ramp to connect the ramp from the tailgate of the truck to our porch landing, use a dolly to transport the pellet bag (or two) via the ramp and into our house.  Has anyone tried this and/or does anyone know where such a ramp could be purchased?  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks.


So, basically you need help getting the pellets from the truck to where you store them in the house, right? Would it be a once-a-year endeavor? If so, hiring someone to bring them into the house makes the most sense. Moving the bags in the house is easily figured out.  I just think that by the time you buy or build something you could have paid to have them moved for many years


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2013)

Using those ramps I linked to I have moved several 400+ pound stoves in and out of the house by backing the truck in front of the steps and bridging to the door sill with the ramps sitting near level. If you can do that with the pellets you could just roll the dolly off the truck straight through the door.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 3, 2013)

a powerfull shop vac  with a long hose, keep the vac near the stove, when you need pellets run the hose out to the storage suck up a bag or so. pop the top off the shop vac and scoop what you need into the stove.


----------



## bdud (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a Cornvac that is attached to my bulk pellet storage primarily for my Windhager Biowin pellet boiler. 
I have a couple of pictures in the boiler forum. It is a different design to the one Scott posted. 
I wanted bulk storage/ delivery for the pellets but I still wanted to use my insert pellet stove and not have to buy bags. It sucks the pellets out of the bulk storage like the Biowin into an opaque container using a large shop vac. It is mounted on a metal rack and all you need to do is place the pellet bucket underneath and open the sliding gate on the container. 
I had to use a larger diameter hose to suck the pellets than they use for corn. Some pellets would otherwise block the hose. 
You could use a similar setup once you have unloaded the pellet bags. Suck the pellets directly from the bags as you need them.


----------



## Augie (Nov 4, 2013)

mainemama said:


> Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.



this idea is best



saladdin said:


> 17 year old nephew who will dig a ditch to China for 20 bucks. Pay a neighbor kid a few bucks?


----------



## briansol (Nov 4, 2013)

Ad on a bulletin board at the grocery store? 
Ask a neighbor kid?


----------



## maple1 (Nov 4, 2013)

briansol said:


> Ad on a bulletin board at the grocery store?
> Ask a neighbor kid?


 
This kind of thing. Or the church group or scout troop (or whatever group of the like).

If I was to the point of not being able to pick up, carry & move 40lb bags of pellets (I feel like I'm there now the way I feel today, but that's beside the point), I would not fool around with dolleys & trucks & ramps etc.. Way too much potential for injury. Just get them all landed to your staging area, and line up some help. An hour later & you're done, without lifting a finger or taking a bad spill, with very minimal cost. And you're helping a neighbourhood kid or relative find a bit of spending money.

No brainer IMO.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 4, 2013)

You say 'from the truck to the house' so you are talking about moving a ton of pellets AT ONE TIME, not vacuuming a bag once a day into the house from outside storage.  Like many others have said, you don't need any fancy equipment, ramps, or expensive gadgets.  You just need some manpower. Every kid with a car wants a full tank of gas!


----------



## rayttt (Nov 4, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> You say 'from the truck to the house' so you are talking about moving a ton of pellets AT ONE TIME, not vacuuming a bag once a day into the house from outside storage.  Like many others have said, you don't need any fancy equipment, ramps, or expensive gadgets.  You just need some manpower. Every kid with a car wants a full tank of gas!



Thats fine and good and all..But Most people at that age has a limited income (SS).


----------



## briansol (Nov 4, 2013)

$20 bucks is probably more than enough to get it done.

If I lived close by i'd come do it for free.  my gym membership expired.  :/


----------



## maple1 (Nov 4, 2013)

rayttt said:


> Thats fine and good and all..But Most people at that age has a limited income (SS).


 
So why spend it on trucks dolleys & ramps etc. (and corn vacs and bins and whatever else) that still leave one set up for potential injury? I don't think we're looking at big dollars here.


----------



## rayttt (Nov 4, 2013)

maple1 said:


> So why spend it on trucks dolleys & ramps etc. (and corn vacs and bins and whatever else) that still leave one set up for potential injury? I don't think we're looking at big dollars here.



They already bought a dolly..
They want help of how to get it up the steps and over the Door Jam.
Using a board and a rope and pully to pull it up and over the steps should be sufficient.
I don't think they are looking for using a bunch of vacuums etc.


----------



## silverfox103 (Nov 4, 2013)

If the lady would put her town in her signature, she may be able to get help right from the forum.

Tom C.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 4, 2013)

What you(mainemama) described is the best method.  That way you go right from the truck to the top of the steps. Many hand carts convert to 4 wheel operation. Mine does and it makes it easy to roll heavy items without having to balance it.


----------



## Ejectr (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## MikeSs (Nov 4, 2013)

You can also Google on Handicap ramps.
There are many options.
Had to do some research for elderly parents. Went with portable telescoping which served our purpose (they don't travel without assistance).


----------

